# I guess I'm getting an LGD..



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I have thought of getting a dog to live with my goats before. Had one years ago that passed away from old age. We have 4 dogs though that do a fine job of keeping an eye on things and since the pasture isn't far from the house and it's not that big we've just made due.

Well..I keep hearing stories of this dog who lived with her goats, then the family sold the goats, still have the dog. She has spent months not leaving the barn, she doesn't want to be a house dog. Just wants some goats.

So since I have goats, she will probably be here today. She orginally came from Oklahoma with a herd of 100 goats so she has been raised as an LGD her whole life. She is 5 years old and an Old English Sheepdog. I think her coat is going to be a ton of work, she's matted now so it's going to be fun to try to get to know her and clean her up at the same time. 

She is really sweet to people but shakes like a leave when asked to leave her surroundings. I think I'm giong to put her in a kennel within my goat pasture at first until I have a better feel for her.

I guess I'm just posting to see if there are any suggestions. If she ended up liking us better then the goats and wanted to be more of a house/farm dog I wouldn't mind that either. Right now though I think bringing her here and trying to get her used to our family would overwhelm her like crazy.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Answered you on the dog forum. Bring her to your place and put her adjacent to the goats so she can see them. This will make her feel more secure. If you put her right in with the goats the goats will see her as a strange dog and be terrified.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree with Maura. People think that because a dog has bonded to OTHER GOATS, it will automatically be great with a new flock. 
I feel they view them as individuals. 

Stories of Kangals traveling 30+ miles to retrieve goats that were sold out of their flock are common in Turkey. They some how seperated their goats out of the new flock, and took them home. 

Give them time to bond,,, and take it slow.

Good LUCK


----------

